Ask HN: What’s your go to deployment process for personal Django projects? - h99
======
lastofus
$5/mo Digital Ocean droplet + Ansible deploy scripts based on
[https://github.com/jcalazan/ansible-django-
stack](https://github.com/jcalazan/ansible-django-stack)

~~~
tcbasche
Yeah I've got a $5 droplet as well, but I think I just hacked together Nginx +
Gunicorn (without any sort of scripts)

~~~
lastofus
I used to set up each fresh VM by hand as well. After doing that 5+ times,
each time taking around 2-3 hours, I realized learning to automate things
might save time in the long run.

Ansible is an investment for sure, but one that’s already paid off in time
saved.

------
rajacombinator
Docker push to ECR/ECS Fargate all wrapped up in a make command. (Should
integrate w CodePipeline but too lazy so far.) It’s much slower than Elastic
Beanstalk which used to be my go to, but without the env nightmares that come
with EB. Sounds like DO droplet would be easier and cheaper though.

------
amirathi
Elastic Beanstalk with Docker has worked well for me.

If you docker'ize the app you can really run it anywhere.

~~~
srj55
Seems to be the way to go. I'm waiting for docker to run on Windows 10 home.

------
navidkhn1
Docker with Google Cloud Run.

------
Nextgrid
Gitlab CI or Bitbucket Pipelines deploying to Heroku.

------
navyad
Heroku for personal projects

------
neillyons
Heroku.

